# 1960 Coppertone Continental



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 26, 2017)

Another recent purchase. This one also crusty with non original parts.  I might have walked away from it but seller was so nice I just went ahead.  Not sure what I'm going to do with this one. At least did get the original seat (Ideale) and stem/bars but they are rough also. My thought when I was looking at the pics was since the back wheel is replaced I would clean it up as well as possible and put some alloy's on it and not worry about all original.


----------



## jnewkirk77 (Jun 27, 2017)

If it were mine, I'd clean it up and ride it as often as possible. It's not something you see every day. Enjoy!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 27, 2017)

@Schwinn499


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 28, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> @Schwinn499



Nice score. These are one of my favorite models. I have a very nice coppertone, and have a radiant red waiting in the wings that I'm not sure what I'm gonna do with yet. Great bikes!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 28, 2017)

Looking at those two pictures side by side I noticed something I had never noticed before. I know these bikes came with two different style forks, when and why each was used I've yet to figure out, but have seen both examples, a rounded crown, and a flat crown, several times. I just noticed the difference in the bend and possibly the rake between the two. I'd assume the flat crown is later as my 61 sports that style fork but that's just a guess.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks for pointing that out.
It's something that I've never run across, or at least noticed before.


----------



## momo608 (Jun 28, 2017)

My May 1960.

Are these "antiques" yet?


----------



## rhenning (Jun 28, 2017)

This is my black 1960.  Basically the way I got it.  The rear deraileur was replaced with a slightly newer Alvit which I understand was a commmon dealer replacement when the originals failed.  Roger


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 28, 2017)

rhenning said:


> This is my black 1960.  Basically the way I got it.  The rear deraileur was replaced with a slightly newer Alvit which I understand was a commmon dealer replacement when the originals failed.  Roger
> 
> View attachment 488567



What's up with the head tube in that photo? Also, is that fork original to the bike? It has a chrome crown (cap?) and no chrome socks.


----------



## rhenning (Jun 29, 2017)

The fork was also replaced at some point in its life before me.  Until I find a correct one that one will live there.  He used a spacer as the steer tube was to long.  The stem is also not correct to the bike.  It is not a restored bike but it is a very rideable bike.  Roger


----------



## rhenning (Jun 29, 2017)

A few more pictures.  Roger


----------

